# Sismos Portugal 2023



## GSM2046 (2 Jan 2023 às 09:30)




----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Jan 2023 às 15:24)

Muito curioso essa sequência de sismos na Crista Média Atlântica ... 

De acordo com o CVARG tivemos 3 eventos que tiveram magnitudes de 4,4 4,5 e 4,7 respectivamente ... 

Se fosse mais perto das ilhas iria trazer pelo menos muito sobressalto decerto ...

Nota também para dois eventos ao largo da Serreta aqui na Ilha Terceira que apesar de não terem sentidos são dignos de nota por serem praticamente em terra. 

2023 a começar animado no que a sismos diz respeito apesar de felizmente os eventos de grande magnitude estarem afastados nos seus epicentros de terra ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Jan 2023 às 15:26)

*Sentiu um Sismo? Relate:*


Portugal Continental e Madeira
*IPMA *https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/
*EMSC *https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Contribute/choose_earthquake.php?lang=pt

Açores
*CIVISA*http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/inquerito-macrossismica/Paginas/default.aspx
*IPMA *https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/informe/
*EMSC *https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/Contribute/choose_earthquake.php?lang=pt

A informação ajuda quem investiga e quem procura informar-se sobre a ocorrência.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Jan 2023 às 16:20)

E eis que temos o primeiro sismo sentido de 2023 aqui nos Açores e logo com epicentro em terra novamente na zona do Vulcão de Santa Bárbara.

Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:50 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 2 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 5 km a NE de Santa Bárbara, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santa Bárbara e Doze Ribeiras (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Hazores (2 Jan 2023 às 19:53)

Boa Tarde, 
O primeiro sismo do ano (2023) sentido foi em Sta Bárbara. Estou admirado, dado a localização  do epicentro dos sismos de madrugada, como estes não foram sentidos pela população. os das 14h50 foi sentido pela população, inclusivé familiares meus... mas eu não senti.
Fica aqui o plot da ESJEA (amadora) com registo dos sismos de hoje na Terceira.


----------



## Hazores (3 Jan 2023 às 01:05)

Boa noite, 

dea acordo com o IPMA, foi registado mais um sismo associado à Serra de Sta Bárbara, com magnitude 2.1 com uma profunidade de 11Km. Contudo, até à data que escrevo estes post, não foi registado/publicado pelo CIVISA nenhum sismo nesta região. Estive a ver os plot que tenho acesso e também não existe registo de qualquer sismo. 
De qualquer forma fica o registo desta "desorientação" no registo dos sismos


----------



## fhff (3 Jan 2023 às 01:30)

Alguém sentiu há 2 minutos zona oeste?


----------



## Edward (3 Jan 2023 às 01:37)

Boa noite,

Eu ouvi um ruído forte e senti uma ligeira vibração na cama.


----------



## fhff (3 Jan 2023 às 01:48)

A mim acordou-me. Espelho do quarto a tilintar e ligeiro tremer na cama. Mais o ronco. 3,3 richter, epicentro Bombarral


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Jan 2023 às 02:42)

O IPMA já emitiu comunicado relativo a este evento que partilho aqui.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 03-01-2023 pelas 01:26 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Sudoeste do Bombarral.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) nos concelhos de Caldas da Rainha (Leiria), Lourinhã e Torres Vedras (Lisboa).
Foi ainda sentido com menor intensidade nos concelhos de Óbidos, Peniche (Leiria), Alenquer, Arruda dos Vinhos, Cadaval, Cascais, Lisboa, Mafra, Sintra e Vila Franca de Xira (Lisboa).

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

3,4 já se sente bem ...


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2023 às 03:17)

fhff disse:


> Alguém sentiu há 2 minutos zona oeste?


Não senti aqui num prédio alto na Póvoa (140m), mas a cadela deu sinal (pensámos que era ruído na escada, ela costuma dar aviso, mas nada ouvimos).


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2023 às 11:34)

Aqui por Azambuja não dei por nada. 

Na sequência deste sismo houve duas pequenas réplicas de 1.3 a SW Cadaval e 1.0 a S da Lourinhã.


----------



## Garcia (3 Jan 2023 às 13:46)

Really?!.. 
Ontem fui deitar-me por volta da 1h15m.. ainda demorei algum tempo a adormecer, mas não.. também não dei por nada.. 

Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Garcia (3 Jan 2023 às 22:40)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui por Azambuja não dei por nada.
> 
> Na sequência deste sismo houve duas pequenas réplicas de 1.3 a SW Cadaval e 1.0 a S da Lourinhã.



Essa réplica a S da Lourinhã, se não foi mesmo debaixo da minha casa, pouco faltou!..


----------



## Hazores (5 Jan 2023 às 19:45)

Sismo 2.2  às 18h18, hora local (CIVISA) em Sta Bárbara 
Este eu senti!!!


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Jan 2023 às 01:23)

Hazores disse:


> Sismo 2.2  às 18h18, hora local (CIVISA) em Sta Bárbara
> Este eu senti!!!
> 
> Ver anexo 3816


Ui ... esse sismograma está bem activo ... @fablept que pensas desta crise? 

Entretanto temos o comunicado do CIVISA em relação ao evento sentido.

Não foi sentido em Angra do Heroísmo.


Sismo sentido na ilha Terceira
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 18:18 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 5 de janeiro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 5 km a ESE da Serreta, ilha Terceira.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santa Bárbara (concelho de Angra do Heroísmo). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Hazores (6 Jan 2023 às 02:08)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Ui ... esse sismograma está bem activo ... @fablept que pensas desta crise?
> 
> Entretanto temos o comunicado do CIVISA em relação ao evento sentido.
> 
> ...


O Sismograma está ativo, mas muito do que aparece é ruído, devido estar localizado numa zona muito movimentada.... Era necessário aplicar "uns filtros" para eliminar grande parte deste ruído... De qualquer modo consegue-se identificar perfeitamente o sismo das 18h:18min.


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Jan 2023 às 11:07)

Hazores disse:


> O Sismograma está ativo, mas muito do que aparece é ruído, devido estar localizado numa zona muito movimentada.... Era necessário aplicar "uns filtros" para eliminar grande parte deste ruído... De qualquer modo consegue-se identificar perfeitamente o sismo das 18h:18min.


Ah pois imaginei que pudesse também ser desse fator ...

Vamos aguardar por próximos episódios e ver como esta situação se vai desenvolver pois tem sido cada vez mais recorrente estes sismos sentidos naquela zona ...

Estaria curioso para saber se estes eventos estão a ser acompanhados também de microsismicidade e se os valores tem aumentado ou diminuído mas pelo que sabemos da entidade oficial continuamos em V2 ...


----------



## fablept (7 Jan 2023 às 15:39)

@Hazores 
Não conhecia essa estação.. andei a fazer umas pesquisas, é um projecto da Escola Secundária Jerónimo Emiliano de Andrade com um sismometro vertical "TC1" (simples de construir, acho que se vendem em kit´s). O objectivo desde sismometro não é registar pequenos sismos locais, mas sim eventos de grande magnitude e eventos telesísmicos..mas tem sensibilidade para registar sismos locais.
Para a  Serra de Santa Bárbara, talvez consiga registar sismos >1.7Ml. Ainda consegui ver o sismo de hoje Ml2.0 às 00:34 (no limite).
Faz parte desta rede e pode-se fazer download dos dados por aqui:
http://snac.gein.noa.gr:8080/fdsnws/dataselect/1/builder (network: HL, station: SAZR, location 01, channel BHZ, abrir o ficheiro com SeisGram2K).

É sempre mais uma estação nos Açores 

@Hazores 
O que se vê da (pouca) sismicidade que sai no IPMA/CIVISA, é que alem de existir sismos localizados mesmo no centro do vulcão de Santa Bárbara, também tem ocorrido alguma sismicidade no seu redor (ex: Serreta).. movimentações tectónicas que originam alguma instabilidade dos vulcões? Pouco ou nada tem se falado desta actividade sísmica..


----------



## Hazores (7 Jan 2023 às 19:44)

fablept disse:


> @Hazores
> Não conhecia essa estação.. andei a fazer umas pesquisas, é um projecto da Escola Secundária Jerónimo Emiliano de Andrade com um sismometro vertical "TC1" (simples de construir, acho que se vendem em kit´s). O objectivo desde sismometro não é registar pequenos sismos locais, mas sim eventos de grande magnitude e eventos telesísmicos..mas tem sensibilidade para registar sismos locais.
> Para a  Serra de Santa Bárbara, talvez consiga registar sismos >1.7Ml. Ainda consegui ver o sismo de hoje Ml2.0 às 00:34 (no limite).
> Faz parte desta rede e pode-se fazer download dos dados por aqui:
> ...


Eu conheci a estação após o período crítico da crise sísmica de S. Jorge. Na minha opinião, é um trabalho muito importante que desenvolvem com os alunos da Escola Jerónimo de Andadre (antigo Liceu de Angra), permitindo que, os alunos com interesse, tenham oprtunidade de observar e aprender de uma forma direta.  
@fablept obrigado pela explicação masi detalhada...


----------



## hurricane (Domingo às 14:55)

Ninguem sentiu o sismo em Lisboa?


----------



## lserpa (Domingo às 15:29)

Hey lá! 3,8Ml a oeste de Sines! 
58km para esta magnitude é um bocadinho longe para se sentir de forma generalizada. (Dependendo da profundidade).


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GSM2046 (Domingo às 18:24)




----------



## vamm (Domingo às 21:48)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ver anexo 3863


Estou perto, estava sentada no chão a essa hora e não senti. Há relatos de pessoas que sentiram em Lagoa (Algarve)


----------



## Wessel1985 (Segunda às 11:03)

Comunicado do IPMA em relação a este evento.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 07-01-2023 pelas 18:41 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 55 km a Oeste de Sines.

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) nos concelhos de Lagoa (Faro), Cascais e Lisboa (Lisboa).

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------

